# Slickrock Takeout Sunday



## tczues (Mar 20, 2011)

I was there for it. It was great to have everyone helping each other out.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

Is this the river right takeout above the bridge or the newer takeout people are talking about?


----------



## tczues (Mar 20, 2011)

twmartin said:


> Is this the river right takeout above the bridge or the newer takeout people are talking about?


It is the new takeout past the bridge on river left.


----------



## Big Waves (Mar 7, 2017)

This is a challenging takeout and launch. Even though this is private property, the BLM is going to get some tie off posts in the ground there this week/weekend. It is a great place to have 2 ppl on boats, one rowing and one managing the rope. Stagger your boats...don't all come in at once. Slow your boat down a lot as you approach. And this is the private land ramp on left below the bridge. Thanks for supporting each other at the ramp!!


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Tczues, what were you riding. I got some good pics of a gray Down River cat a a red round boat going through snag. Big water, thanks for the update. Some tie down posts would help a lot.


----------

